# notas!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Any other mums got their childrens "notas" (school reports) today??? Any other mums grounding their offspring until they're 21 cos of the results??????

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

jojo said:


> Any other mums got their childrens "notas" (school reports) today??? Any other mums grounding their offspring until they're 21 cos of the results??????
> 
> Jo xxx


Dear Mums (and Dads), 

Don't blame the teachers, don't blame the teachers, don't blame the teachers, don't blame the teachers, don't blame the teachers, please!

Love, 
Very stressed out after having to deal with: 1. students who are now grounded until they're 21 and 2. angry teachers having to tell students and parents that the marks are fair.


PS - Thank you for grounding them... hurrah for support at home! :clap2:
PPS - Come quickly, Semana Santa!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> Dear Mums (and Dads),
> 
> Don't blame the teachers, don't blame the teachers, don't blame the teachers, don't blame the teachers, don't blame the teachers, please!
> 
> ...



Dont you worry, I do not blame the teachers!! Especially as at my daughters age 12, I know how difficult they can be! Teachers of that age group deserve a medal!!!

Of course, my daughter blames me for making her come and live in Spain!?

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Bring back the Cane & Book that will sort the little rascals out.

(duck for cover)


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep - our three got theirs today. It's been a tough trimester - esp for the twins who are now in ESO and have been having exams for what feels like every day. I'm pleased and proud that they've all passed their subjects. It's been a tough time for them making that transition from Primaria and it's a real juggle. Their maths teacher for example has commented that his own daughters used to study until the early hours for exams - like we're going to let ours do that ffs!!! And of course, all their teachers think the same, so there's absolutely no life outside of school it seems - certainly no time for extracurricular activities. Just thank god it's now Easter break.....they really need it, probably more than us.

xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> It's been a tough time for them making that transition from Primaria and it's a real juggle. Their maths teacher for example has commented that his own daughters used to study until the early hours for exams - like we're going to let ours do that ffs!!! And of course, all their teachers think the same, so there's absolutely no life outside of school it seems .
> 
> xx


Yes, I sometimes wonder if they drag teachers up from an isolated underworld to be found 100 miles below the Atlantic Ocean, as they seem to know nothing about Real Life.
First year of the ESO is tough so they're doing well. But they'll fail smth sooner or later!! My daughter failed Maths before Christmas because she did the exam in pencil. Life's different in Spain! However, she's back on track and passed everything with flying colours!!:clap2: Love her to bits


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

congrats you two!! Sadly Ruby has failed everything miserably - accept English! I'm really upset!


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> congrats you two!! Sadly Ruby has failed everything miserably - accept English! I'm really upset!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


But, is she making any effort??? What I mean is, of she's trying hard and not getting there it's perhaps more worrying than if she's just farting around and making you suffer for taking her to Spain!
From what you said in another post I understood that she'll repeat the year anyway, (is that right?), but if she could get a couple of things under her belt it would be best for *everyone*. How about concentrating on say, two subjects and those along with English would make three, plus PE make four passes!! Does she do technology? That's not usually so difficult 'cos the kids normally know more than the teachers 
I'm just talking out of the top of my head here. Any other ideas for Jojo anyone??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But, is she making any effort??? What I mean is, of she's trying hard and not getting there it's perhaps more worrying than if she's just farting around and making you suffer for taking her to Spain!
> From what you said in another post I understood that she'll repeat the year anyway, (is that right?), but if she could get a couple of things under her belt it would be best for *everyone*. How about concentrating on say, two subjects and those along with English would make three, plus PE make four passes!! Does she do technology? That's not usually so difficult 'cos the kids normally know more than the teachers
> I'm just talking out of the top of my head here. Any other ideas for Jojo anyone??



Thanks PW, thats really sweet and I'm sorry, I didnt mean to take the glory away from your "baby"!!!! I will have a chat with Ruby later on, at the mo she's in an "unreceptive" mood and I need to think about the best approach - nagging and shouting doesnt help lol!! Any tips would be gratefully received!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

It would seem from what you have said in your posts that the Spanish report takes no account of the fact that your daughter is new to the school and relatively new to the Spanish language. This doesn't happen to children in UK schools who have a different first language. It must be demoralising for her and for you! 
Is the report followed by a parents evening where you can discuss Ruby's progress? In my opinion, she needs her small successes praised rather than emphasis on what she can't do. 
But I guess I am one of those softy, touchy feely types....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> It would seem from what you have said in your posts that the Spanish report takes no account of the fact that your daughter is new to the school and relatively new to the Spanish language. This doesn't happen to children in UK schools who have a different first language. It must be demoralising for her and for you!
> Is the report followed by a parents evening where you can discuss Ruby's progress? In my opinion, she needs her small successes praised rather than emphasis on what she can't do.
> But I guess I am one of those softy, touchy feely types....


I also prefer to concentrate on the positive rather than the negative, but different things work with different children, don't they?


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Any other mums got their childrens "notas" (school reports) today??? Any other mums grounding their offspring until they're 21 cos of the results??????
> 
> Jo xxx



Got my daughters and sons report, Have to say we were pleasantly surprised though not sure if the teacher was speaking about the same kids.

P.s Jojo first time on the forum today. Don't think i'll be broaching the Tax question again in a hurry only 2 replies last i cheacked. Dxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

jojo said:


> Dont you worry, I do not blame the teachers!! Especially as at my daughters age 12, I know how difficult they can be! Teachers of that age group deserve a medal!!!
> 
> Of course, my daughter blames me for making her come and live in Spain!?
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh man. I'm sorry to hear that - I was rotten with my mom at that age too. I'm sure I've got payback coming down the road. 

I'm still happy with the younger ones, it's when they get 15 or so I really have a tough time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Any other mums got their childrens "notas" (school reports) today??? Any other mums grounding their offspring until they're 21 cos of the results??????
> 
> Jo xxx


dd1 got hers last week

not grounding her - 9 out of 10 subjects with better notas than last semester- 1 lower- so overall an improvement on what was pretty good last semester:clap2:

a boy we know managed to fail 11 out of 12 subjects though - I'd ground him for life if he was mine

unlike jojo's dd he's been here a long time & can't blame the language difficulties, which IMO they should make allowances for in her case - for a while anyway. I think here they do for the first year 

dd2 gets hers next Wednesday & has promised me that it's better than last semester - that wasn't as good as usual she hates her new teacher


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> P.s Jojo first time on the forum today. Don't think i'll be broaching the Tax question again in a hurry only 2 replies last i cheacked. Dxx


yes, thanx for that little can of worms LOL!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm still in a quandary about all this. The idea of international school has reared its head again, but we cant keep going back and forth. The school she's at is a good one. So my next move will be to take my interpreter friend and go and see her year head. I'm that bothered by this that if it wasnt for my son being in mid IGCSE stuff, I'd seriously consider taking her back to the UK. 

Its the guilt for me, thats the problem, kids say it like it is and know how to push the right buttons dont they "well you made me come to Spain when I didnt want to" sticks in my head and yes, she's being a manipulative little madam, but that doesnt alter the fact that she's gonna get nowhere fast as things are. We are here and life is ticking by and without an education she'll get nowhere - and who says she'd be any different in the UK???

Lots of talking is going on and I'm trying to find a compromise and to make her realise that its on her shoulders! I've done my education and life, so she's only affecting her life not mine!!!

Anyway, if any wannabe expats are reading this, I know all kids are different, but dont think moving to Spain for a better life for your kids is always the case and take their needs and their education into account. That said, I'm still glad we came here and wouldnt change that. I do wish we could have kept her in the international school because not only would she not have "the language" excuse, but they were strict and from a parents point of view, easier to communicate with

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> dd1 got hers last week
> 
> not grounding her - 9 out of 10 subjects with better notas than last semester- 1 lower- so overall an improvement on what was pretty good last semester:clap2:
> 
> ...


Are your kids still at school?? What are you a slave driver?? 
My daughter's on holiday as from, yesterday, Friday the 26th. In fact yesterday I spent from 11 o'clock until 8 in the evening traipsing around Madrid with her. (Is there a smiley for exhausted Mum??) She goes back on Tuesday 6th of April (except she doesn't go back 'cos she's going to Slovenia)

To Jojo,
Hope you had a good night's sleep and will soon be able to write this all off as just another parenting experience. 
PS What do your older daughters say about it all??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> To Jojo,
> Hope you had a good night's sleep and will soon be able to write this all off as just another parenting experience.
> PS What do your older daughters say about it all??


I've spoken to one of them who thinks that I'm too soft with Ruby because of the guilt. "You never let us get away with blah blah". The difference between my daughters is that the older two didnt hit puberty til they were almost 15! Ruby is 12 and is well into the moody, belligerent teenage thing!!! We're going back to the UK for easter, so my older daughters will help, its nice to have them because Ruby hero worships them and they are a good link between us all!!! They're also gonna put Ruby straight on the pitfalls of dying her hair black and red and lip piercings (another bone of contention in the jojo/ruby saga, which I wont go into!!)

Sorry to go on about this so much, its just playing heavily on my mind!! You'd think I could do teenagers since I've already got 3 grown up daughters

Jojo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm still in a quandary about all this. The idea of international school has reared its head again, but we cant keep going back and forth. The school she's at is a good one. So my next move will be to take my interpreter friend and go and see her year head. I'm that bothered by this that if it wasnt for my son being in mid IGCSE stuff, I'd seriously consider taking her back to the UK.
> 
> Its the guilt for me, thats the problem, kids say it like it is and know how to push the right buttons dont they "well you made me come to Spain when I didnt want to" sticks in my head and yes, she's being a manipulative little madam, but that doesnt alter the fact that she's gonna get nowhere fast as things are. We are here and life is ticking by and without an education she'll get nowhere - and who says she'd be any different in the UK???
> 
> ...


A lot of what you have written here rings true to me, and I suspect many expats who have moved here with older children. Firstly, I don't think children have a personality transplant when they disembark from the EasyJet plane and set foot on Spanish soil! The underlying character traits just seem to get magnified, and so the challenging child seems much worse! Secondly, whilst the arguement that its their life they are affecting is SOOO true, it is also true that they are beholden on you to put them through an education, where ever and what ever that may be. Thirdly, I think the point you have made about realising that it is your dream to live here, and not necessarily the child's is really really important. The older they are when brought across here, the more pertinent this is to how difficult it might be to adjust, and how much latent resentment might be simmering in the background.

Mind you, I don't have any answers for you Jo, just lots and lots of sympathy. Bottom line is that you are not giving up on Ruby, and her home life is having a positive influence on her.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Are your kids still at school?? What are you a slave driver??
> My daughter's on holiday as from, yesterday, Friday the 26th. In fact yesterday I spent from 11 o'clock until 8 in the evening traipsing around Madrid with her. (Is there a smiley for exhausted Mum??) She goes back on Tuesday 6th of April (except she doesn't go back 'cos she's going to Slovenia)
> 
> To Jojo,
> ...


my two don't finish until Wednesday - go back 13th April, so it's swings & roundabouts I suppose

I am a slave driver though


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> my two don't finish until Wednesday - go back 13th April, so it's swings & roundabouts I suppose
> 
> I am a slave driver though


I think one has to be though Xabiachica. Unfortunately.  The ESO teachers complain that Primaria doesn't prepare them enough for ESO - the Instituto complains that ESO doesn't prepare them enough for there....there's no doubt that they are under an incredible amount of pressure. Probably why a lot of parents who aren't able to help their kids with their studies (timewise or whatever) send them off to Pasantia, just to get them through the exams.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've spoken to one of them who thinks that I'm too soft with Ruby because of the guilt. "You never let us get away with blah blah". The difference between my daughters is that the older two didnt hit puberty til they were almost 15! Ruby is 12 and is well into the moody, belligerent teenage thing!!! We're going back to the UK for easter, so my older daughters will help, its nice to have them because Ruby hero worships them and they are a good link between us all!!! They're also gonna put Ruby straight on the pitfalls of dying her hair black and red and lip piercings (another bone of contention in the jojo/ruby saga, which I wont go into!!)
> 
> Sorry to go on about this so much, its just playing heavily on my mind!! You'd think I could do teenagers since I've already got 3 grown up daughters
> 
> Jojo xxx


they are all different though, aren't they?

what was Ruby like back in the UK?

did she pootle along or was she top of the class?

she might just be one of those kids who won't come top in anything - but will do OK in the end

I think your older dds might have a bit of a point - she might just be trying to make you go back by not trying to learn

my dd2 didn't exactly try last semester - she hates her new teacher where she adored the one she had the two previous years - so she always wanted to do well for _him_

a 'chat' at christmas made her realise that the only person she's messing about by not trying is_ herself_
on the other hand it is a lot to ask for her to do well this year - she's still learning the language - does she get any extra help in school with that?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I think one has to be though Xabiachica. Unfortunately.  The ESO teachers complain that Primaria doesn't prepare them enough for ESO - the Instituto complains that ESO doesn't prepare them enough for there....there's no doubt that they are under an incredible amount of pressure. Probably why a lot of parents who aren't able to help their kids with their studies (timewise or whatever) send them off to Pasantia, just to get them through the exams.


exams do seem to be never-ending don't they?

and it is a huge amount of pressure

on the other hand I think the constant testing & 3 reports a year is in some ways better than just an exam at the end of the year & one report

it does help us 'keep on top' of things


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Oh man. I'm sorry to hear that - I was rotten with my mom at that age too. I'm sure I've got payback coming down the road.
> 
> I'm still happy with the younger ones, it's when they get 15 or so I really have a tough time.


So, what made you turn round and start seeing the light halydia????


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I think one has to be though Xabiachica. Unfortunately.  The ESO teachers complain that Primaria doesn't prepare them enough for ESO - the Instituto complains that ESO doesn't prepare them enough for there....there's no doubt that they are under an incredible amount of pressure. Probably why a lot of parents who aren't able to help their kids with their studies (timewise or whatever) send them off to Pasantia, just to get them through the exams.


I think it's the same the world over - or at least in England, isn't it?

What's *pasantia? *


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> exams do seem to be never-ending don't they?
> 
> and it is a huge amount of pressure
> 
> ...


Yesss, never ending! 
And I agree it helps to keep on top of things, but you do get the attitude of "That's from the first term, we don't have to know that now"


Whoops! A bit of Pesky domination on this thread - sorry folks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yesss, never ending!
> And I agree it helps to keep on top of things, but you do get the attitude of "That's from the first term, we don't have to know that now"
> 
> 
> Whoops! A bit of Pesky domination on this thread - sorry folks!


do you mean the attitude from the kids or the teachers?

I would expect nothing else on a thread about education


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

:spit:


xabiachica said:


> do you mean the attitude from the kids or the teachers?
> 
> I would expect nothing else on a thread about education


 
I meant from the kids point of view.



> I would expect nothing else on a thread about education


Yes, but it's getting a bit predictible now isn't it?!!
As I've said before I DO have other interests, but it's just that education comes up so much!! And the study of the green hump backed beetle doesn't seem to attract so much debate somehow!

You will note my complete and utter absence on topics such as :bored:the exchange rate, taxing cars and football:bored:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So, what made you turn round and start seeing the light halydia????


One simple thing: Age.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I meant from the kids point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weren't you the same when you were a kid - just at the end of the year?

We keep the text books until the end of the following year now- dd1 wanted to look something up once but we'd put them in the recycling bins the previous June

I suppose Education is a pretty hot topic though - anyone coming here with kids will want to know - & those of us with kids will answer


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Me too!*



Pesky Wesky said:


> I think it's the same the world over - or at least in England, isn't it?
> 
> What's *pasantia? *



I would also like to know what this word means!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jockm said:


> I would also like to know what this word means!


Well, as Tallulah doesn't seem to be around I looked it up and it seems to mean smth like work practise, but that doesn't seem to be the way Tallulah was using it...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, as Tallulah doesn't seem to be around I looked it up and it seems to mean smth like work practise, but that doesn't seem to be the way Tallulah was using it...


I did too - got _internship_:confused2:

maybe it's a local Galician usage?


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I did too - got _internship_:confused2:
> 
> maybe it's a local Galician usage?


I think she means "classes particulares", private tuition for kids where they do their homework and get help in the subjects they are struggling with. I hadn't heard that word used in that sense since I was a child, but the way they speak on the coast is very different to the way we speak here in the interior.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> I think she means "classes particulares", private tuition for kids where they do their homework and get help in the subjects they are struggling with. I hadn't heard that word used in that sense since I was a child, but the way they speak on the coast is very different to the way we speak here in the interior.


I actually teach _clases particulares_ - not just to kids struggling with homework & so on though

so are you saying that _ pasantia_ is the Galician way of saying _private classes_ - or , as I thought, for additional help for kids who are falling behind?


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi jojo

I read the thread and just wanted to tell you that I am in a very similar boat.

My daughter is 11 (Year 6 at Primaria) so a bit younger. 

She was in the spanish state school from the start and we paid for a private tutor every day for the first 6 months to help her!!

Now she is good at school, polite and seems to enjoy it BUT her work is not as good as I expect it to be.

Her notas was OK - but all subjects were "Sufficiente" except for English - that was SB (the best grade) So she is doing just OK not good though. And I am a quite strict when it comes to homework and her education. Her notas was better than last terms but still not as good as I think she can do.

When I talk to her about it (kindly) she says its because she doesn't understand some of the spanish. And I know she doesn't have the confident to speak up and ask for help either.

Her maths is quite good except for the problems. She has a rubia book with maths problems and it stumps her. 

Conocimento is OK too - but Lengua is still a problem because again it's the language. So much of what she is learning is new and it's in another language so its doubley difficult.

In her class, there are 14 year olds who haven't been able to move up because they struggle with the work. I am half expecting my daughter to be kept back a year and re-do the year, if she goes onto ESO I will be amazed. 

All I plan to do, is keep on top of her work, look at her books everyday and speak to the teacher soon and find out where he thinks she is going. 

Fortunately, I have two other kids are doing brillantly, but its because they are much younger and naturally studious. Both got SB in every subject.

As you I think that Education is the most important aspect of their lives at the moment and I am worried..For Ruby she can only do better as she gets better with the Spanish language. I think so anyway.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I actually teach _clases particulares_ - not just to kids struggling with homework & so on though
> 
> so are you saying that _ pasantia_ is the Galician way of saying _private classes_ - or , as I thought, for additional help for kids who are falling behind?


It's mostly for children who are struggling, but not only for those but also as a way to have supervision during homework as most parents work until 8 and secondary school children here in a lot of schools don't have classes in the afternoons.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pasantia is used here where I am for "clases particulares" !!! Any private tutoring after school hours/academia stuff is usually covered under this word here!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Pasantia is used here where I am for "clases particulares" !!! Any private tutoring after school hours/academia stuff is usually covered under this word here!


Glad you cleared that up - I was wondering too!

My son also got his "notas" on Friday even though he's only 5. Though at that age it's a report card with learning objectives on it, and it's graded in the colours green, yellow and red. Green for everything's ok, yellow means they are improving, and red means they need to revise what they have learned. At this point I am not too worried that he has quite a lot of yellows, he doesnt have any reds and has quite a few greens. Just wish he would eat his greens lol.

Caz.I


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

jojo said:


> Any other mums got their childrens "notas" (school reports) today??? Any other mums grounding their offspring until they're 21 cos of the results??????
> 
> Jo xxx


This is the bit that I am dreading if I put the munchkins into the state system..... I did try grounding one of mine until she was 21 in the UK.....lol.....it didnt work!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dd2 has come home with her notas - she has really pulled her socks up!!


a couple of suficientes, several biens, a few notables & a couple of sobresalientes:clap2:

so much better than last semester


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> dd2 has come home with her notas - she has really pulled her socks up!!
> 
> 
> a couple of suficientes, several biens, a few notables & a couple of sobresalientes:clap2:
> ...



well done dd2!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Jo xxx


----------

